# Jones Co. Property



## RHolmes (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a 470 ac. property in eastern Jones co. The property is a mix of planted pines and hardwoods. It has 8 food plots and 4 beaver ponds. We also have a primitive camping area. Campers are welcome but we do not have power or water at camp. We try to maintain a maximum of 8 members. This is a trophy management property. I have had this property for 9 years and it has been managed very well. Looking for 2 trustworthy and responsible members. Dues are $900 a year. The property has Deer,Turkey,and Ducks.

Richard Holmes
(478)808-5967
lucky.r.holmes@gmail.com


----------



## Rframe (Apr 25, 2017)

Directions to property from Arkwright Road - Macon?Thanks


----------



## onemilmhz (Apr 26, 2017)

Email sent


----------



## RHolmes (Apr 29, 2017)

These openings were filled today. Thanks for all who inquired


----------

